
Ask HN: Architectures for Non-Object Oriented Software - chw9e
I work mainly with object oriented software and so have seen a great many number of posts about MVC, MVVM, VIPER, etc. architectures. What are the popular architectures for non-Object Oriented software?
======
dozzie
OTP application.

And I don't see anything especially wrong with MVC in non-OOP languages.

